# Recommend non acidic bean



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can recommend me a bean from a uk roaster that is not acidic? 
I worked in a restaurant for many years and we always used Lavazza Super Crema beans which I drank everyday and came to love deeply. Since leaving the restaurant game I have now bought my own espresso machine as I can longer get them in work.h
Everyone says how fresh beans are much better than tin foil bags from some of the major companies, I tried some from a small company highly recommended on here and they were just too acidic for my taste and after doing some research a lot of the "new wave" coffee is acidic.

So I would love to getter a better tasting bean, support a local/small company and ditch the love of my life (Super Crema) what can you recommend?

Many thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am not a fan of the new age acidic roasts and prefer the darker more fuller bodied coffee's. Take a look at C/ Compass OBJ it may be more to your liking.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Black Cat Twilight is an excellent darker roast bean.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RBoston said:


> and ditch the love of my life (Super Crema)


 Just wondering why you would do this? Step back for a minute, you have found a coffee that you love & you're saying, "I want to buy something else [which will inevitably, tangibly be different] and love it as much [with no logical basis establishing how that might happen] as what I currently have".

Maybe keep a bag of Super Crema on hand whilst you're auditioning a replacement.


----------



## Acorn (Jul 10, 2021)

While I agree with @MWJB, I wouldn't want to discourage you from endlessly tinkering and optimising an already working system 🙃

Basically the advice would be to look for dark roasts. You can try looking beyond local at first to figure out what it is you like. Is it a particular region/country, a bean type, a roaster? Also check out the Darker Side Of Life topic on this forum, people on there live for dark roasts.

Also be aware that the brew recipe between roasts will differ quite a lot. So if you haven't experimented with grind size, brew ratio, water temperature etc yet, then you may not have gotten the best out of your lighter beans.

Finally, if you really want to take things to the next level, you could consider roasting beans yourself&#8230;


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello try David Wiggins at Courtyard Coffee Roasters in Eccleshall Staffordshire. Small independence Roaster who roasts some magnificent Indian Monsooned MALABAR. Smoky, full bodied and no acidity, wouldnt drink anything else especially as I don't take milk or sugar.

Try it I'm sure you'll love it!!☕☕


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You need something that's been roasted properly, you don't need to avoid light roasts or only go for dark at all. There might be certain origins you want to avoid too but generally a medium-light roast natural process brazil will not be bursting with acidity. Keep your Super Crema and look for single origins you might enjoy based on tasting notes from a roaster whose tastebuds align with yours (and it'll take time to find those roasters).


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

Coffee by the casuals brazil bom jesus, james gourmet's simply brazil are two very nice low acidity coffees i've had recently.


----------



## Mepl (Apr 27, 2020)

I highly recommend Drury Caffe Cuidado Rainforest Alliance Espresso. Its relatively cheap, rainforest alliance, really dark, chocolatey and tobaccoey and not sour. I had it once in a restaurant, asked them what it was, and since them, this is my everday coffee.


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> I am not a fan of the new age acidic roasts and prefer the darker more fuller bodied coffee's. Take a look at C/ Compass OBJ it may be more to your liking.


 Cheers for the recommendation, I will take a look 👍


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

MWJB said:


> Just wondering why you would do this? Step back for a minute, you have found a coffee that you love & you're saying, "I want to buy something else [which will inevitably, tangibly be different] and love it as much [with no logical basis establishing how that might happen] as what I currently have".
> 
> Maybe keep a bag of Super Crema on hand whilst you're auditioning a replacement.


 Yes you have some good reasoning and I will definitely keep the Super Crema to hand. I liken it to my taste for cider, I have drunk Strongbow all my life, but I am always trying different ciders and I know there are many "better" ciders than Strongbows mass produced chemical, but sometimes you just can't beat a Stongbow!


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

Acorn said:


> While I agree with @MWJB, I wouldn't want to discourage you from endlessly tinkering and optimising an already working system 🙃
> 
> Basically the advice would be to look for dark roasts. You can try looking beyond local at first to figure out what it is you like. Is it a particular region/country, a bean type, a roaster? Also check out the Darker Side Of Life topic on this forum, people on there live for dark roasts.
> 
> ...


 Some good thoughts here, I will definitely check out the topic you mention. I have played quite a bit with the coffee variables and one thing I like is definitely a longer shot 1:3 at than a 1:2.


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

Gilly said:


> Hello try David Wiggins at Courtyard Coffee Roasters in Eccleshall Staffordshire. Small independence Roaster who roasts some magnificent Indian Monsooned MALABAR. Smoky, full bodied and no acidity, wouldnt drink anything else especially as I don't take milk or sugar.
> 
> Try it I'm sure you'll love it!!☕☕


 Will order some over the weekend, cheers for the tip.


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

shaun**** said:


> Coffee by the casuals brazil bom jesus, james gourmet's simply brazil are two very nice low acidity coffees i've had recently.


 I will take a look, thank you.


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

Mepl said:


> I highly recommend Drury Caffe Cuidado Rainforest Alliance Espresso. Its relatively cheap, rainforest alliance, really dark, chocolatey and tobaccoey and not sour. I had it once in a restaurant, asked them what it was, and since them, this is my everday coffee.


 It's on the list, thank you 🙏


----------



## RBoston (Jan 3, 2021)

Thank you to everyone for your recommendations and thoughts, I will order some over the weekend with a view to trying all the recommendations over the coming weeks and I will report back my findings.

Cheers


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

@RBoston

my sis-in-law suffers from acid-reflux

Matt @ TheTeesideCoffeeCompany suggested (from their website)

''....Low acid coffees are usually the darker roasts and/or those grown lower altitudes. So both Brazilians, the Nicaraguan, the Indian (Dark Roast) and Sumatran (Dark Roast) would be worth a look...''

HTH.....


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Stox said:


> I have a rather old E37 (not S) where the electronics expired. The cost of replacement parts is prohibitive, so I bypassed the circuit board and display, added a bellows and use it as a single-dosing grinder with the portafilter button only. If you can work out what wire is doing what it's actually very easy to do, and no additional parts are required: you just re-route the wiring using the existing spade connectors.


 Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@RBoston Indonesian Coffees like Sumatrans, Java, Monsooned Malabar, Old brown Java and Costa Ricans (plus noseflutes)....all low acidity, big classic coffees....can all take a medium to medium dark roast well.

Apart from MM, which mustn't be any darker than milk chocolate and no oils showing....if you can get a roaster who does it like that.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Apart from MM, which mustn't be any darker than milk chocolate and no oils showing....if you can get a roaster who does it like that.


 hi...with regards to your comment - are my MM beans too dark and/or too oily









thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

yardbent said:


> hi...with regards to your comment - are my MM beans too dark and/or too oily
> 
> 
> View attachment 58990
> ...


 For my taste, yes...It's how many roasters like to roast them....I personally don't. That said, there are lots of people who like their MM like that, so who am I to argue!

It happens easily because unless you are careful with heat, they can roast quite fast, and it pushes the oils to the surface. The MM green coffee is surprisingly light and "wispy" and it roasts funny. Doesn't like getting too hot either.


----------



## Comical Burr (May 15, 2021)

This thread seems like a good place to ask. Can someone recommend me a roaster that does really good Mandheling? I only tried one from Coffeeworks and I really liked it. But it's a bit hit and miss when I reorder, I don't know if it's their roasting or my brewing.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

shaun**** said:


> Coffee by the casuals brazil bom jesus, james gourmet's simply brazil are two very nice low acidity coffees i've had recently.


 I think it was this post that inspired me but I bought some Bom Jesus and it's delicious. So smooth and with milk it's almost like a hot chocolate. Thanks for the recommendation! 🙌


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

it's good stuff @newdent. great in espresso, we also took half a bag on a camping trip to brew in the moka pot and it was really fantastic, so rich and smooth. might be the best beans i've ever brewed in the little pot.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought Bom Jesus as a result of this thread also, should be arriving in next day or so &#8230; looking forward to trying it!


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> For my taste, yes...It's how many roasters like to roast them....I personally don't. That said, there are lots of people who like their MM like that, so who am I to argue!
> 
> It happens easily because unless you are careful with heat, they can roast quite fast, and it pushes the oils to the surface. The MM green coffee is surprisingly light and "wispy" and it roasts funny. Doesn't like getting too hot either.


 I've started roasting monsooned Malabar recently on my Behmor, expecting them to be darker and eventually showing some oils ( like the ones I used to buy occasionally). My first 2 roasts turned out lighter than anticipated, like Dave said, more like milk chocolate. Even these brought some oil to the surface after a weeks resting or so. In the cup they are delicious and smooth to drink, without the dark roast harshness. My last roast of MM did however run away well into 2cd crack however. This I blend with my more funky Ugandan Ipanda to soften and add some fresher notes. My MM has more volume when ground, so I use 17gr instead of 18gr in the portafilter.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

A follow up re Monsooned Malabar. My latest green batch from Lalico Coffee, roasted on my Behmor, 15.7%. This time again a more medium roast, like milk chocolate as @DavecUK mentioned. 9 days post roast, light oil flecks on beans surface, but nothing like on darker roasts, a thick sirupy crema on extraction, full body taste, great with milk. Haven't posted in a while, why can't I find the add photo option?


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Post lunch I often use my Pavoni Europiccola, this shot extraction was a touch hotter than I like.

Interesting still that the swollen monsooned beans are also more bulky when ground, so I use 12gr instead of my usual 13gr for the Pavoni, and 17gr instead of 18gr in my 58mm portafilter.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Coffee compass Cuban Serrano Altura Superior.


----------

